# kitten penis advice :/



## Shadow And Lightning

my kittens penis seems to be making an appearance a couple of times a day now! He doesnt appear to even realise its there, but just now it appeared to be a bit sticky looking, hes not got any problems urinating and doesnt seem to be licking that area, but im just concerned about the fact that it is coming out so much, is this normal for some kittens? hes nearly 5 months old, but the penis isnt even fully matured yet, still looks rather pink and no spikey things, my other kitten never gets his out so dont even have his to compare to lol
any ideas??


----------



## kathyj

I think it is probably normal for some male cats to do this, although not sure about it being sticky. It is probably a sign that he is maturing and his male hormones are starting to ramp up, hence the need to get him neutered sooner rather than later, I would think.

Hopefully someone may know about this, but you could try asking the vets.


----------



## MoggyBaby

If he's flashing his 'lipstick' about this often now, then I think he'll be needing a wee operation quite soon.

My first thought was also his age and being just right for sexual maturity to be kicking in.....


----------



## catlove844

thats normal, but you wont bee any barbs and they stay that colour, he needs to be neutered now though  x


----------



## Jiskefet

Who is growing up to be a big boy then????? :arf:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

MoggyBaby said:


> If he's flashing his 'lipstick' about this often now, then I think he'll be needing a wee operation quite soon.
> 
> My first thought was also his age and being just right for sexual maturity to be kicking in.....


well im gonna be getting them neutered beginning of feb, so hoping this will help, but its just a bit odd seeing it so often, first time it happened i thought it just wanted some air lol but now i dunno


----------



## MoggyBaby

Shadow And Lightning said:


> well im gonna be getting them neutered beginning of feb, so hoping this will help, but its just a bit odd seeing it so often, first time it happened i thought it just wanted some air lol but now i dunno


He's probably like most wee boys when they first 'discover' their little ding-a-ling; can't keep away from it!!! 

Fortunately cats tend to grow out of these things...... If only we could say the same for wee boys................


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

i caught my friends cat being very sexual with a blanket once, and then when he was finished it was wet :/ but hes 3 and not done, so hopefully ill get them neutered before they start messing my blankets lol


----------



## Taylorbaby

Shadow And Lightning said:


> i caught my friends cat being very sexual with a blanket once, and then when he was finished it was wet :/ but hes 3 and not done, so hopefully ill get them neutered before they start messing my blankets lol


poor poor boy why isnt he neutered? 

yes you cant see any 'barbs' his just washing it


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

My friends BSH was neutered at about 9months old I think (she left it slightly longer as she wanted him to chunk up for showing) and he still humps his own cushion and ejaculates on it  :blink:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

Taylorbaby said:


> poor poor boy why isnt he neutered?
> 
> yes you cant see any 'barbs' his just washing it


hes a pure breed maine coon and they wanted to breed him with their female maine coon, but hes uninterested and only wants his blanket lol


----------



## Lunabuma

Ziggy had his wee lipstick out all of the time until we had to get him Neutered just a week after arrived ... not because of that, more because he started interfering with his sister Luna.


----------



## jo-pop

Ha ha I posted the same thing about my 5 month old kitten recently. He's doing the same thing. He's having his little op in a couple of weeks though he still may do it anyway :/


----------



## Taylorbaby

Shadow And Lightning said:


> hes a pure breed maine coon and they wanted to breed him with their female maine coon, but hes uninterested and only wants his blanket lol


at age 3?? just sounds odd? they would know if he was interested in girls at age 10-18months, to leave him un-neutered, I dont know? are they registered/health tested? HCM etc? Why not go to a stud? Sorry for the questions, just always shocks me that people get a boy and want to use him on one girl, should always have girls for many many many years befoer a boy, once they mate they are no longer pets, quite selfish not to neuter him (or them) as its obviously for our needs. Im amazed he doesnt spray/cry/crap everywhere! if he doesnt they are lucky!!! hope he doesnt get outside!

**

also just to add to the question only my un-neutered stud boy gets his bits out all the time, my neutered ones IVe seen probably a handful of times when they have a quick wash, ones nearly 15now!


----------



## momentofmadness

Shadow And Lightning said:


> well im gonna be getting them neutered beginning of feb, so hoping this will help, but its just a bit odd seeing it so often, first time it happened i thought it just wanted some air lol but now i dunno


In the mean time I wouldn't let them sleep in your room when you sleep.. The last thing you want is him getting horny with your ear or nose.. :yikes:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

momentofmadness said:


> In the mean time I wouldn't let them sleep in your room when you sleep.. The last thing you want is him getting horny with your ear or nose.. :yikes:


lool his beds in my room he cant get on my bed without pulling the duvet and everything else down he doesnt jump anywhere, just climbs and my bed is too high for him lol but cause of that usually i wake up when he comes near me

now im gonna sleep with something over my ears and nose just incase,


----------



## momentofmadness

Shadow And Lightning said:


> lool his beds in my room he cant get on my bed without pulling the duvet and everything else down he doesnt jump anywhere, just climbs and my bed is too high for him lol but cause of that usually i wake up when he comes near me
> 
> now im gonna sleep with something over my ears and nose just incase,


hahahahah you have been warned as you know what males are like when they really want something .. They can turn into secret Ninja's.. hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahah :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

Taylorbaby said:


> at age 3?? just sounds odd? they would know if he was interested in girls at age 10-18months, to leave him un-neutered, I dont know? are they registered/health tested? HCM etc? Why not go to a stud? Sorry for the questions, just always shocks me that people get a boy and want to use him on one girl, should always have girls for many many many years befoer a boy, once they mate they are no longer pets, quite selfish not to neuter him (or them) as its obviously for our needs. Im amazed he doesnt spray/cry/crap everywhere! if he doesnt they are lucky!!! hope he doesnt get outside!
> 
> **
> 
> also just to add to the question only my un-neutered stud boy gets his bits out all the time, my neutered ones IVe seen probably a handful of times when they have a quick wash, ones nearly 15now!


they was gonna neuter him, but one of his testes didnt drop for ages, and their vet said they have to wait, then they got bored of waiting i suppose :/ dunno about all the breeding info, i think their girl is registered as a breeding queen but dunno about the boy, its all confusing to me the breeding world lol


----------



## catlover0581

momentofmadness said:


> In the mean time I wouldn't let them sleep in your room when you sleep.. The last thing you want is him getting horny with your ear or nose.. :yikes:


that's absolutely hilarious!! even more so because my 15 week old ginger tom not only sleeps in my room, but always ends up sleeping on my pillow! may have to direct him towards the OH pillow....lol


----------



## catlover0581

momentofmadness said:


> hahahahah you have been warned as you know what males are like when they really want something .. They can turn into secret Ninja's.. hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahah :lol: :lol:


and this is just as funny as i call mine the 'ginger ninja' lololol


----------



## jo-pop

Kittenfostermummy said:


> My friends BSH was neutered at about 9months old I think (she left it slightly longer as she wanted him to chunk up for showing) and he still humps his own cushion and ejaculates on it  :blink:


Just a little bit sick in my mouth then


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

jo-pop said:


> Ha ha I posted the same thing about my 5 month old kitten recently. He's doing the same thing. He's having his little op in a couple of weeks though he still may do it anyway :/


these are both getting their op first week of feb, hopefully, on their last worming the vet said they will be ready in about a month, so im hoping they are, i dont wanna be leaving it too long, esp cause my neighbours girl isnt done :/ i have visions of them clawing their way through the door then fighting over her lol


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

catlover0581 said:


> that's absolutely hilarious!! even more so because my 15 week old ginger tom not only sleeps in my room, but always ends up sleeping on my pillow! may have to direct him towards the OH pillow....lol


oh my other cat sleeps on my face sometimes, but hes not so open about exposing himself so its not too much of a worry... yet..


----------



## momentofmadness

Shadow And Lightning said:


> oh my other cat sleeps on my face sometimes, but hes not so open about exposing himself so its not too much of a worry... yet..


hahah Like you say yet.. you wait.. they will be having snidey chats.. hahahahhahhaha I am trying to keep a tight chain on what Im saying here.. so I dont have to ban myself..lololol But if you have a sticky ear or nose in the morn.. it may not be wax or snot.. so just go wash it straight out.. :yikes: :lol:


----------



## northnsouth

Teenagers


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

jo-pop said:


> Just a little bit sick in my mouth then


oh yeah i read something like that somewhere, once they get into the habbit most wont stop, and then theres some annoying cats, like my sisters, he started spraying after he was neutered but he stopped now, i think he just wanted to try it a few times


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

momentofmadness said:


> hahah Like you say yet.. you wait.. they will be having snidey chats.. hahahahhahhaha I am trying to keep a tight chain on what Im saying here.. so I dont have to ban myself..lololol But if you have a sticky ear or nose in the morn.. it may not be wax or snot.. so just go wash it straight out.. :yikes: :lol:


im gonna shut them in their carriers until their op now


----------



## Taylorbaby

Shadow And Lightning said:


> they was gonna neuter him, but one of his testes didnt drop for ages, and their vet said they have to wait, then they got bored of waiting i suppose :/ dunno about all the breeding info, i think their girl is registered as a breeding queen but dunno about the boy, its all confusing to me the breeding world lol


 Hope they neuter him, they can still have him neutered just a slightly more longer op, doesnt mean anything, poor boy must be awful for him.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

Taylorbaby said:


> Hope they neuter him, they can still have him neutered just a slightly more longer op, doesnt mean anything, poor boy must be awful for him.


he doesnt spray, so i think for that reason they havent taken the step towards neutering, but hes still a little sweetheart, when he met my kittens, he used to lick them and clean them as though he was their mum! he was very protective too and stayed close to them lol


----------



## kathyj

I had our new boy cat done as early as possible - about 4 1/2 months. I hoped it would calm him down, because he was already jumping on my spayed 9 year old female cat. But it didn't change him. And he is now 9 1/2 months. Yesterday, he stradled my arm, and bit my hand, until he had a small bit of skin in his teeth and just held the skin like he would if he had mounted a female cat - eeek. BUT I don't think anything else happened. In fact I threw him off pretty smartish as I suddenly smelt that horrible anal gland smell. Disgusting.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning

kathyj said:


> I had our new boy cat done as early as possible - about 4 1/2 months. I hoped it would calm him down, because he was already jumping on my spayed 9 year old female cat. But it didn't change him. And he is now 9 1/2 months. Yesterday, he stradled my arm, and bit my hand, until he had a small bit of skin in his teeth and just held the skin like he would if he had mounted a female cat - eeek. BUT I don't think anything else happened. In fact I threw him off pretty smartish as I suddenly smelt that horrible anal gland smell. Disgusting.


yikesss thats extreme u have a very horny boy there dont u lol


----------



## Cloudygirl

am so glad my boys keep their willies to themselves yuk!!!


----------



## northnsouth

cloudygirl said:


> am so glad my boys keep their willies to themselves yuk!!!


 Very funny


----------

